# The Cichlid Exchange



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Does The Cichlid Exchange sell to hobbyists or is it a wholesaler only? Has anyone ordered from them before?

Thank you.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Sells to hobbyist. By joining, you can check out what's for sale/trade by different members. Have been meaning to join, but don't have anything at the moment that I can't seem to find that I'm desperately dying for, that was cichlid related.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Although they might sell to hobbyists, it is better to ask them about an LFS in your area that they supply. The minimum order is $100 on fish only.

I too am interested in ordering from them since they have really rare fish, but the minimum charge is the problem.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you join the ACA they send you a monthly trading post booklet. It has all kinds of different Cichlids you can buy directly from the ACA members, usually for a pretty fair price.

And.... If you joined the ACA you could join us at the convention in Ft. Worth next year and really bring them home....


----------

